# One hour project



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

When I want to woodwork some times I am limited to little quickies, like today. I am just in checking emails/getting more ice water right now, then back to work. The reason I have to do "one hour projects" is they may take me 2 days (or a week) with all the interuptions. I had a guy bring a trailer load of cherry logs to custom mill this morning. No big hurry on the job, but I saw one I thought was curly so I had to throw that one on the mill and see. Not curly, but still pretty- it's milled and in the kiln. Between unloading trailers-loading lumber-walk in sharpening customers...I just can't get tied up in the woodshop anymore.

So anyway I have a bench on my back porch, it's for sitting on and putting on my shoes and my shoes are under it. A lady saw it and said she could use something similar for under a window as a seat/plant stand/whatever. I love this kind of joinery, easy and strong. (dovetail spline) Since you don't need a stretcher you can have storage space underneath.

And if anyone says honeylocust is not just one of the prettiest woods they have ever seen, well I guess they have never seen honeylocust. I love the stuff. This project even sold some lumber to a guy. He came strolling in the shop "Watcha' makin' ?" I said a little thingy for a gal and his next question was "Wow what kind of wood is that ?"...out to the sawmill shed we went to get him some. :laughing:

Well back to work, might as well sawmill till supper---beauty day for it.


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh man, that is some pretty wood! I suppose I should talk to my sawmill buddy who is a retired forester up here and see if we have that stuff around here.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey that's beautiful stuff. Now where's the other two sides and the lid?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice Daren. I am envious of your access to wonderful woods and the fact that you get to mill and woodwork all day. That's of course because I don't have to do it all day. Still, you have a great job. Those splines really make that project stand out.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

From one Honeylocust fan to another . . . that's a great looking project. :thumbup1: 

I missed this somehow until you just posted your shiny thread. Glad you like them, old man.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Very cool dovetails. Dovetails are something I plan on learning in the future when I get some time from all these guitar projects.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

You are doing great on the guitars Colt, keep it up. (just between you and me those dovetail splines are _easy_ compared to what you make) I think a wooden guitar stand with dovetail spline joinery may have to be one of your next projects.


----------

